# how to remove daemon from computer



## baseballplayer217

my friend downloaded something called daemon tool onto my computer and it says i installed a dvd drive (E (which i didnt i only have one cd drive) and i tried to uninstall the drive in device manager than on a restart it shows up again. i could not find the actual program to remove in the add/remove section in windows so i did a search and deleted all app files so what im asking is how do i find/remove the drive and the app from my computer


----------



## elmarcorulz

You need to reinstall Daemon tools, then disable virtual drives, then you can uninstall it


----------



## suprasteve

daemon tools is a great program though so you might want to keep it, if you download any disk images offline, daemon lets you run these in a virtual drive, i.e. the computer thinks the file on the computer is a cd without you actually having to burn the file to a cd, I use it for many of the games which I have acquired through iso's and such


----------



## SAAER45

I had the same problem, it's a hassle because when you insert a CD i got messages saying can't find disc because the computer was looking in the drive you made. If there are no entries in Add/Remove Programs delete all instances from the start menu, the C: Drive and in the Registry Archive (Start, Open, Run, Type in Run Box "regedit", Open HKEY Local Machine, Open Software, Right Click on "D-Tools", Click delete. That should take care of everything.


----------



## SAD_DC

suprasteve said:
			
		

> daemon tools is a great program though so you might want to keep it, if you download any disk images offline, daemon lets you run these in a virtual drive, i.e. the computer thinks the file on the computer is a cd without you actually having to burn the file to a cd, I use it for many of the games which I have acquired through iso's and such



when you say "iso" what do you mean?
like downloaded from a torrent site?
because i downloaded a game via bit-torrent and i ddnt know how to install it LoL


----------



## suprasteve

well after you unzip or unrar your torrent you should get a couple files.  Then you can open Daemon Tools and go to whatever folder you saved them to and select "files of type: all images" and it should only display the files that you would want to mount.  On occasion you might get two images for one disk, in which case try both and see which works properly.  For instance .cue is the image file for one game I downloaded.  After you mount the image, if the original disk had autoplay, it should pop up just like inserting the original disk.  If not go into My Computer and open whatever run.exe or similar file you find in the virtual drive.


----------



## arethemad

yes. There should be an image file with the game you dled. right click the daemon tools icon in the taskbar and click mount image. browse to the folder of the downloaded file, and click on one of the files it shows you, because if it shows up when you browse itll be an image. Then itll start the installation of the game. gl.


----------

